# Global period in the emergency room



## jones (Dec 17, 2009)

I have an insurance company that is denying my follow up visits in the emergency room. Stating they are within the global period. Has anyone heard of this?
teresa


----------



## LLovett (Dec 17, 2009)

Are these after minor procedures? Many have 10 day globals. I have never heard of a global for just an E/M service.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## jones (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes it is a minor procedure-10060 and it does have a 10 day global period. I have just never seen an insurance company not pay for the return visits.


----------



## jeanae1005 (Dec 18, 2009)

They can also deny the E/M if the patient has been seen in the ER within the last 90 days of a fracture.  I have had a carrier deny the E/M as within the global period.  If the patient is seen within the global period for a seperate procedure, you will need to append the modifier -24


----------

